# hardened-sources-2.6.27-r8 fails to boot

## richard.scott

Hi,

Since around kernels 2.6.18 I have been updating my kernel as follows:

```
# cd /etc/kernels

# cp kernel-config-x86-2.6.26-hardened-r9 kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-hardened-r8

# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

And this has worked perfectly untill the 2.6.27 kernel release.

Now when my system boots it does nothing.... Doesn't even start loading the kernel. Doesn't error, panic or display any signs of life.

I've tried deleting the /etc/kernels config file and starting from scratch, but still the same problem.

Anyone else had this?

Rich

----------

## Sadako

If this is on amd64, then it's a known issue, and the amd64 keyword has been removed from 2.6.27-r8 (earlier versions work fine).

If it's on 32-bit x86, however...

----------

## richard.scott

nope, its 32bit   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sadako

Curious...

Try 2.6.27-r7?

----------

## richard.scott

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Curious...
> 
> Try 2.6.27-r7?

 

Nope, does it same.

You hit return on the grub menu and then the screen clears and you see details about the kernel and initrd that is loading. The screen then clears again and I'd expect to see details about the kernel loading scroll down the screen.

I get nothing... It's not as if the system is booting in the background as if I leave the system for 20min (way more time that it really needs to boot) then there is no response from the console or via the network  :Sad: 

I guess it just won't work on a PIII ;-(

Rich.

----------

## vanmelt

same thing with me

----------

## richard.scott

 *vanmelt wrote:*   

> same thing with me

 

phew... I'm not going mad  :Wink: 

I've had the same on a PIII Dell server and a home brew Mini-ITX box.... both of which have always upgraded fine until now  :Sad: 

Best mask off this kernel version  :Wink: 

----------

## richard.scott

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> If this is on amd64, then it's a known issue, and the amd64 keyword has been removed from 2.6.27-r8 (earlier versions work fine).
> 
> If it's on 32-bit x86, however...

 

Hopeless: Do you know if there is a bug report open for this AMD64 issue? Perhaps I can add my experiences to this too??

----------

## Sadako

Here's teh bug for the amd64 specific issue; bug 256226

I'm pretty sure you're issue is something else though, as this issue wasn't present in 2.6.27-r7.

I saw your bug on the issue, might be worth added the url of this thread and mentioning nother user seems to be having the same issue.

And if you could join #gentoo-hardened on freenode and don't mind idling, you can ask gengor directly, who's the hardened-sources maintainer is always around and helpful.

Oh, the first bug you filed, you should be able to mark that invalid yourself, and save the bug-wranglers some trouble.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sadako

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> You hit return on the grub menu and then the screen clears and you see details about the kernel and initrd that is loading. The screen then clears again and I'd expect to see details about the kernel loading scroll down the screen.

 The screen clears, so from that can I assume you're using a framebuffer console, or some other graphics stuff usually initialize at this point?

If so, booting without it, may at least give you some extra debugging info.

And you should try booting a 2.6.27 gentoo- or vanilla--sources kernel, as the issue may have nothing to do with hardened...

----------

## richard.scott

ah yes... I have vga=0x317 on my boot options.

Without it I get a kernel panic so its not just dead!   :Laughing: 

Something about swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 1 is the last line...

----------

## Mindstab

my 2.6.23 kernel is fine

I'm not using a framebuffer or anything so i copied down some of hte out put

I got

```

oops: 0002 [#1] SMP

...

none: swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 1

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

```

I can do it again if you need more but to my uneducated eyes those looked like the important patrs

----------

## richard.scott

yes, that's like what I get too!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tomhartung

I have a very generic x86 box (a Powerspec from Microcenter) and have been using the hardened kernels for a few years with no problems until now.

The previous version (2.6.26.hardened-r9) still boots fine but I get a kernel panic similar to that in Mindstab's code box when I try to boot 2.6.27-hardened-r8.

```
*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#1] PREEMPT SMP

...

note: swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 2

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
```

Just saying it sounds like this is not an isolated issue.

----------

## richard.scott

 *tomhartung wrote:*   

> Just saying it sounds like this is not an isolated issue.

 

For any others who are having problems, perhaps its worth adding your thoughts to my bug report:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261023

That way it'll get noticed rather than assuming its a one off problem.

Cheers,

Rich.

----------

